# Search for a Reputable Sandalwood EO Supply



## Deb41080 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi!

I am on the search for a reputable sandalwood EO supply.  And I mean Indian or possibly Sri Lanka sandalwood.  I know it is very expensive but I don't want to waste the money on the fake stuff.  Anyone have any suppliers?  I can do wholesale, actually I prefer if possible. 

Thanks so much guys,

Debora


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

Why don't you check the Indian grocery and restruants in your area and see where they get it? You might be able to join a co-op of buyers who order stuff. Also check alibaba.com, it's a gateway for international selling. Usually the businesses there are selling in huge amounts for distributors, but sometimes you can find oils in small amounts, or once again, try a co-op opprotunity.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 29, 2013)

Eden Botanicals sells sandalwood EO from a variety of sources and their quality is top notch.  You can get tiny samples to sniff for not a lot of money.

New Directions Aromatics and Liberty Natural are also reliable.


----------



## walkinwounded (Jan 29, 2013)

I buy mine from (theorganicwitch.com) I don't think she lists where its from so you would have to ask, good price, and as far as I'm concerned its good stuff, but I ain't no EO connoisseur!


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 29, 2013)

I get mine from The  Essential Oil Company out of Oregon. I have bought from them for years and have never been disapointed. They are highly reputable and sell only the highest quality oils. This is the only place I get my sandalwood from.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 29, 2013)

I get mine from Oshun out of Salmon Arm, BC....  great quality and service.


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Indian Sandalwood is endangered, so I usually use Australian. Which smells very similar, just slightly weaker.  I get my Australian Sandalwood from LibertyNatural and Mountain Rose Herbs.
From Nature With Love has Sri Lankan Sandalwood.


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Genny said:


> Indian Sandalwood is endangered, so I usually use Australian. Which smells very similar, just slightly weaker.  I get my Australian Sandalwood from LibertyNatural and Mountain Rose Herbs.
> From Nature With Love has Sri Lankan Sandalwood.



Now that I'm reading my post I don't like the way I phrased it, it makes me sound like a snarky b*tch.  I hope no one else read it that way


----------



## paillo (Jan 30, 2013)

genny, you never sound like a snarky *****  what! i am not allowed to spell out that word? ok, b****ch


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever used Hawaiian Sandalwood? I saw where its just as pricey as the rest $85.00 for 5 ml. I haven't found where you can buy it on the mainland yet,only Hawaii


----------



## Relle (Feb 8, 2013)

Genny, I get an  Australian Sandlewood FO and love it, the one I get is quite strong.


----------



## green soap (Feb 8, 2013)

Floracopeia said:


> Oh, my goodness!  Thank you for asking this question, and good job for wanted only the best quality sandalwood.
> Sandalwood, as we know is expensive and becoming more precious the more over-harvested it gets.  Because of this, many companies who buy Sandalwood (as well as Frankincense and others) don't know that there supplier is adding synthetic fragrances (or gasoline in some cases) to.  David Crow, founder of Floracopeia, personally goes to villages where sandalwood and frankincense are harvested to ensure that he is getting his oils directly from the producers.  He has given many of these villages the equipment they need, cutting out the middle man.  Then, we try to get the word out so that these people can continue to get the support that they need for sustainably harvesting these precious trees.  Last year, they got some old growth sri lankan sandalwood from roots that were carelessly left in the ground over 40 years ago when the forest was cut.  I am not sure if they have any of that left, and if they do then you should get some!
> 
> http://www.floracopeia.com/store/products/Sandalwood-Oil-(Sri-Lanka;-Organic)-dram-(3.75-ml).html
> ...



Your web site won't give me price information for larger amounts.  Could you give us your price per ounce?  28.5 g
TIA


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry but @ $100.00 a dram you must realize this guy is making hand over fist for sandalwood oil. I just erased a rant, but the long and short is this is a ripoff. Consider carefully how much you need a rare resource before you buy it.


----------



## green soap (Feb 8, 2013)

you did not answer my question.


----------



## Genny (Feb 10, 2013)

They're a spammer, Green Soap.  I'm deleting.


----------

